# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Can you meet yourself in a dream?

## Lonewolf

I read this little book thing that said you cant or its rare or somethin...

I'm not just talking about just "seeing yourself" but actualy seeing yourself while you are yourself.

Last night I am almost positive that I was wrestling myself but it was very brief.



Anyone else have dreams where they encountered another replica of themselves?

----------


## mylucidworld

Once in an ld i was in my back garden, went next door looked through their window and i was ironing a top and we both just looked at each other for a while and then i just carried on with the lucid dream.

It was kinda creepy.

----------


## Jeff777

I think Robert Bruce or Robert Monroe talk about this during OBE experiences they had...how they would leave their body and see themselves in the chair they were sitting in but at the same time being able to see their "astral body" from the chair...dual vision.

----------


## Selmuir

This was a Lucid Task not that long ago and quite alot of people done it , check it out ( im sorry i dont know which month it was  ::?:  lol )

----------


## DreamHerb

Definately. It's happend to me. 
And strangely it was a nightmare..... i saw myself in a padded cell with a straightjacket on, going completely mad. it was freaky as SHIT.

----------


## Selmuir

> Definately. It's happend to me. 
> And strangely it was a nightmare..... i saw myself in a padded cell with a straightjacket on, going completely mad. it was freaky as SHIT.



Was this in a LD if it was why did you not go over and talk to him lol , i would love to talk to myself  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Happened to me, woke me up lol

----------


## Liero_26

same thing happened to me, fighting myself... was very strange...

----------


## DreamCatcherMCM

has anyone succesfully had a complete conversation with themselves in ld?
that would be dope.

----------


## Fordy

> has anyone succesfully had a complete conversation with themselves in ld?
> that would be dope.



Finishing each others sentences and stuff.

----------


## G0MPgomp

I have done this and recalled it, one time. 

It is fun shit. I even considered fucking myself. Just to be able to say "I have already done it!" if someone ever tells me to "fuck myself". :p

----------


## jaasum

> I have done this and recalled it, one time. 
> 
> It is fun shit. I even considered fucking myself. Just to be able to say "I have already done it!" if someone ever tells me to "fuck myself". :p



thats kinda awkward.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Elaborate? Why?

----------


## 1342576

> I even considered fucking myself. Just to be able to say "I have already done it!" if someone ever tells me to "fuck myself". :p



 ::lol::

----------


## manofunreal

Hi guys,

I just stumbled across this thread while trawling Google for answers on lastnights dream, so I've joined up to post my experience... 

I don't know anything about lucid dreaming but is that where you're concious in your dream and can control what happens? If so, it definitely wasn't like that.

However, in lastnights dream I was looking in a shop and I turned around to see myself standing next to me. This other self was wearing some clothes that I used to wear quite a few years ago and he looked really drug-addled (eg. pale, pasty, bags under the eyes). 

I don't remember talking to him but we definitely communicated with each other enough for me to know that he wanted to tell me something. We walked down the road from this shop and were sitting on a fence at the front of somebody's house (this is all happening in the street where I currently live) to have a chat.... This is when I woke up. I tried and tried but couldn't get back to sleep (probably because I was trying so hard).

Anyways, it's been bugging me all day. I've been searching dream dictionary's and stuff but can't find any reference to it whatsoever... Any insight that anyone can offer me would be awesome!

THANKS!  ::bowdown:: 

Neil

----------


## Lonewolf

> Hi guys,
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread while trawling Google for answers on lastnights dream, so I've joined up to post my experience... 
> 
> I don't know anything about lucid dreaming but is that where you're concious in your dream and can control what happens? If so, it definitely wasn't like that.
> 
> However, in lastnights dream I was looking in a shop and I turned around to see myself standing next to me. This other self was wearing some clothes that I used to wear quite a few years ago and he looked really drug-addled (eg. pale, pasty, bags under the eyes). 
> 
> I don't remember talking to him but we definitely communicated with each other enough for me to know that he wanted to tell me something. We walked down the road from this shop and were sitting on a fence at the front of somebody's house (this is all happening in the street where I currently live) to have a chat.... This is when I woke up. I tried and tried but couldn't get back to sleep (probably because I was trying so hard).
> ...



Thats interesting. I want to induce a dream where I meet myself. So far everyones experiences in this seem to be disturbing.

Yes a lucid dream is one where you are consciously aware that your dreaming so you can manipulate your dream, or expolore, or use it for self-integration. And I think talking with yourself in a dream can be emotionally healing is my guess. So I'm guessing for your dream, there is something your subconscious is wanting to tell you. And I read that to dream of sitting on a fence means that a major decision is to be made. Maybe you are trying to find yourself, or maybe you are actualy hiding from yourself in real life.

----------


## Abra

I opened the door for myself... When I asked her if she was a dream guide, she said no. She said she was a manifestation of my past friends! I felt a connection, and she acted lucid, but I doubt she was actually me.

@Fighters: Fighting yourself? Sounds like you and your subconscious are struggling to keep the peace! Have you felt guilty lately?

----------


## MisterHyde

The times I've died in my dreams, I switch from being in the first person to still being me, and looking at my dead self.  Weird feeling.  

I did have a dream the other night that I was at the party I had just attended and saw two versions of the same friend, one blonde, one brunette.  I mentioned it to her, and she said "yeah, odd, but this is where the impossible can happen, right?"

----------


## anthrax

Yeah I know for  a fact you can... I met myself in a LD a while back (maybe a year or two- before i was doing it intentionally) and when I saw myself, me and my clone-self(dont know what to call it) just started laughing... i was able to touch my own shoulder on my clone-self and everything

----------


## Torcher

If I ever meet myself, he better not do nothin stupid

----------


## Michael

I met an evil version of me after playin sonic the hedgehog when I was younger. Remember the robot sonic you have to defeat in a few of the games? well anyways.... It was like the dark version of me but looked JUST like me, except an evil face. It wasn't a LD so it was SUPER strange/horrifying. Anyways I got in a long fight with myself and he was whooping my ass though, eventually I woke up when he got a knife. THANK GOD

I forgot to mention, the scenery was like the sonic game also, so weird.

----------


## dreamscaper22

i saw a younger version of myself..it was me when i just hated and didnt trust anyone....i was kind of afraid to talk to him

----------


## ~Erin~

I have yet to actually experience that. But I have seen a younger version of myself like 4-5 years old. I've learned a lot of what I was like then through those kind of dreams. I would really love to meet myself in the present that would be interesting.

----------


## C911

A while ago, well not that long about 2 weeks, i had a lucid dream of me riding motocross (it happens alot). Anyway, it was just me and this other guy on a bike similar to mine but the gear and everything was totaly different. When we finished the 2-man race, he pulled off his helmet and he looked exactly like me. I pulled off mine and he started cussing to me about something i aparently did on the track. So of course i started to yell back (oi, an LD where i fight with myself, i thought talking to my self was bad enough..), and we got into a huge argument where i ended up leaving and ive never seen that bike or gear again in a dream or in reality. It was kind of kool, but now that i look back at it, it was totaly freaky. But it was a good race however.

----------


## Xaqaria

Don't listen to anyone that says its impossible or difficult to do something in a dream. All it really means is that _they_ can't do it. A lot of people who write about this subject like to assume their own experiences apply to everyone.

----------


## Pegasis

I have seen myself as a child in my dreams. 
Check this link. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=9516

----------


## Lonewolf

Actualy what I read was that it was impossible or at least very rare to be someone _else_ and also see _yourself._

----------


## Kb17

> has anyone succesfully had a complete conversation with themselves in ld?
> that would be dope.



I had a dream where I was in school and started failing and stopped taking care of my priorities. The next day (still in the dream), I realized I messed up and then saw myself in the dream. I was wearing an old sweatshirt I used to wear all the time, and then he asked me why did I do that. I agreed I messed up and was trying to fix it, and then it went into a different dream.

----------


## coolcoolcool

yes. i had a weird dream.. i looked behind me and it was my doppleganger i threw a knife at it and it stabbed him then i awoke.

----------


## ThreeCat

I met myself as a child in an LD once.  I picked me up and swung me around a little bit and then we had a short conversation.  My child self jumped up and ran away  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys, this thread is almost 9 years old, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't resurrect old posts - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you want to discuss this topic, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

